

Your Flat-File "CMS" is not a CMS – 2013 - jmilloy
http://asymptomatic.net/2013/06/28/2995/your-flat-file-cms-is-not-a-cms

======
NewsReader42
"Look at me, I implement this on every site I write"

Author is a joker

